#  > GELUID FORA >  > DRIVE IN SHOW - FOTO'S >  >  Nieuwe draaitafel

## timleurink

Sinds een tijdje draaien we met 2 shows, dit betekende dat er een 2e draaitafel bij moest komen. In het begin werd er nog een oude gebruikt, maar deze was nodig aan vervanging toe. 
We zijn met zn allen om de tafel gaan zitten om te discussieren over het ontwerp. Het 1 en ander werd op papier gezet en onze handige Roedie maakte een ontwerp in google sketchup.

Vervolgens is de tafel in elkaar gelast en naar een spuiterij gebracht.


Aankomend weekend wordt de tafel helemaal afgebouwd fotos volgen nog.

Gr. Tim

----------


## Jamm

Erg nette kasten!
Wanneer je hier zometeen nog aantal practische foutjes tegenkomt en deze eruit haalt, mag je mij die bouwtekeningen ervan wel sturen  :Big Grin:

----------


## jhagie

Het ziet er gelikt uit moet ik zeggen.
Maar je gaat me niet vertellen dat dit staal is of wel ??
Zo ja. Hoe zwaar is het geheel ?? zijn het losse delen of 1 geheel ??
Het lijkt me behoorlijk zwaar als al het apparatuur er bij in komt  :EEK!:  ???
En laat ik niet lullig doen lek spanning (Volt) op het frame van het apparatuur.
Heb je daar wel aan gedacht ?  :Wink:  
Veiligheid voor jezelf en anderen.
Ikzelf zou niet graag onder spanning willen staan.

----------


## Funmaker

welke spanning  :Wink:  stroom of zenuw  :Cool: 

mooit uitgewerkt trouwens

----------


## Speakertje

> En laat ik niet lullig doen lek spanning (Volt) op het frame van het apparatuur.
> Heb je daar wel aan gedacht ?  
> Veiligheid voor jezelf en anderen.
> Ikzelf zou niet graag onder spanning willen staan.



Als de apparatuur er vast wordt ingebouwd dan zal er vast ook wel een voeding naar binnen gaan met een aarde. Simpelweg ff de aarde op meerdere punten met het frame verbinden en je bent een stuk safer.

Wat weegt dit ? :Smile:

----------


## jhagie

Zo op de foto's te zien is het allemaal met kleine stukjes vast gelast en niet het hele opervlak.

Dat worden dan wel heel veel aard puntjes  :EEK!:

----------


## Dj-Sjors

Inderdaad, als het van ijzer is. lijkt het mij loei zwaar. Mijn meubel is flightcase van hout vond ik al zwaar maar dit. Ben blij voor jullie dat je het niet hoeft te tillen maar kan rijden. Want ik neem aan dat er wielen onder komen ?

----------


## MEEO Licht en Geluid

> Inderdaad, als het van ijzer is. lijkt het mij loei zwaar. Mijn meubel is flightcase van hout vond ik al zwaar maar dit. Ben blij voor jullie dat je het niet hoeft te tillen maar kan rijden. Want ik neem aan dat er wielen onder komen ?



Aan de montageplaatjes onderop het meubel te zien wel :Wink:  
Zeer mooi gemaakt en ontworpen, heb wel eens van die blokkertafeltjes hier en daar gezien. 
Ben ook zeer benieuwd wat het heeft gekost en hoe je rug er naar een jaartje of 5 er uit ziet :Stick Out Tongue:  

Ik zie dat er ook behoorlijk veel glas in zit, is dit niet zeer breekbaar op transport?

----------


## Speakertje

> Ik zie dat er ook behoorlijk veel glas in zit, is dit niet zeer breekbaar op transport?



Hoop dat hij persplex of lexaan genomen heeft, anders kan je bij aankomst op locatie eerst je bus uitvegen met glas  :Big Grin:

----------


## DJ nn

mooi, zeer netjes...
maar idd het gewicht ... (lijkt me vrij moeilijk om in en uit auto te rijden)

en waarvoor is dat schuine stuk ? (achterkant -> publiek)
komt daar een TL inhangen ?

grtzzz DJ nn

----------


## timleurink

Op het moment draaien wij al enkele jaren met een tafel met hetzelfde frame, echter is deze tafel 1x zo lang als een enkele van deze nieuwe. 
Drempels en podia zijn te doen, 2 etages hoog in een school wordt wat lastiger :-). Maar als oplossing pakken we de hele tafel leeg ( cd koffers etc. ) Voordeel is dat wij bij transport over een vrachtwagen met laadklep beschikken, vandaar dat we niet zo op het gewicht hoeven te letten. En uiteraard zijn de tafels voorzien van wielen.

Lekstroom op het frame houden wij uiter"aarde" rekening mee, alhoewel er weinig apparatuur rechtstreeks met het frame in contact kan komen. Alles zit namelijk in houten gestoffeerde platen gebouwd en zoals je weet geleidt hout niet :-).

Natuurlijk hebben we nagedacht over het "GLAS" wat in de tafel komt. De keuze is gevallen op plexiglas bedrukt met reclame.

Aan de zijkanten en de voorkant komt traanplaat. De voorste traanplaat loopt schuin naar achter, waar boven in de tafel een ledtube gebouwd is die de traanplaat kan verlichten in diverse kleuren.

Vandaag wordt de tafel helemaal afgebouwd en komen er vanavond of morgen nieuwe fotos online.

Uit mn hoofd weet ik niet precies hoe lang de tafels worden, er passen iig precies 2 cdj1000s en een apollo op.

Gr. tim

----------


## jhagie

> Lekstroom op het frame houden wij uiter"aarde" rekening mee, alhoewel er weinig apparatuur rechtstreeks met het frame in contact kan komen. Alles zit namelijk in houten gestoffeerde platen gebouwd en zoals je weet geleidt hout niet :-).



Neem 50 dronken lui laat ze bier gooien en je hout is nat.
DAMN dat geleid goed spanning.  :EEK!:  ( Heb het al een keer ervaren met een ander iets )

----------


## StijnS

> Neem 50 dronken lui laat ze bier gooien en je hout is nat.
> DAMN dat geleid goed spanning.  ( Heb het al een keer ervaren met een ander iets )



Dan doe je voor de zekerheid nog een aarding er op?
En ietwat fatsoenlijke apparaten met een ijzeren buitenkant hebben meestal een randaarde stekker...  :Smile: 

Annyway: mooie kastjes. Ik ben benieuwd naar de foto's.  :Smile:

----------


## timleurink

Daarvoor hebben we ook de aarde. Maar gelukkig ben ik nog nooit op feesten gekomen waar 50 man bier over mijn draaitafel gaan gooien.  Maak me dan ook eerder druk om mn apparatuur dan over een ( kortsluiting ) lekstroom die dan zou ontstaan.

Gr. Tim

----------


## jhagie

Meeste DJ-mixer en rand app. hebben niet eens een rand aarde  :Wink: 

De Datec serie allemaal wel maar als je naar de Pioneer mixer kijkt die hebben een AC netsnoer 2 aderig een Behringer mixer heeft vaak een trafo van 230V AV -> 2x 18V DC.

Zo kan ik nog wel een paar vinden.

----------


## DJ nn

bijna alle 19" dingen die ik ken hebben mooie aarding...

en in het algemeen:
een vrachtwagen met laadklep... en de meeste maar klooien met een oprijplaat hahaha

die ledtubes die erin gaan komen... hoe worden die aangstuurd ? via controller stand alone of met ander licht meer op DMX ?
is wel een leuk idee dat mij zeer aanspreekt

en nog ander vraagje: onder het "werkblad" wat zit daar dan? EQ's, amps, ... of gewoon rommelkastje met kabels, micro's e.d. ?

grtzz DJ nn

(ik lekker jaloers op mooi meubel en de vrachtwagen)

----------


## timleurink

> bijna alle 19" dingen die ik ken hebben mooie aarding...
> 
> en in het algemeen:
> een vrachtwagen met laadklep... en de meeste maar klooien met een oprijplaat hahaha
> 
> die ledtubes die erin gaan komen... hoe worden die aangstuurd ? via controller stand alone of met ander licht meer op DMX ?
> is wel een leuk idee dat mij zeer aanspreekt
> 
> en nog ander vraagje: onder het "werkblad" wat zit daar dan? EQ's, amps, ... of gewoon rommelkastje met kabels, micro's e.d. ?
> ...



Die ledtubes worden aangestuurd door een showtec ledtube controller. Die trouwens super goedkoop aanvoelt :-). Het schijnt ook mogelijk te zijn de ledtubes aan te sturen via de licon cx dit moeten we dus nog even uitzoeken.  Ik heb gister avond het effect gezien van de ledtubes en was hier erg te spreken over. :-)

Onder het werkblad zijn 19 inch rekken gebouwd hier komen 19 inch inbouw laden in en een pannel met diverse connectoren, anders gaat de tafel wel erg zwaar worden. 
Ik probeer vanavond nog en anders morgen nieuwe fotos te plaatsen.

Groeten Tim

----------


## jhagie

> bijna alle 19" dingen die ik ken hebben mooie aarding...



Ben het met je eens dat:
Versterkers, EQ's, Cross-overs, galm bakjes, delays, enz wel een aarde hebben.

Maar afspeel apparatuur niet echt ben ik bang of heb ik nu allemaal uitvoering in 19" zonder aarde.
dubbele cd-spelers, dubbele MD-spelers, tape-recorders, dvd-spelers, laserdisc-speler, cassete decs, enz hebben allen geen aarde.

----------


## DJ nn

mijn dubbele CD is idd ook zonder aarding moet ik toegeven ...
en nu je het zegt... idd afspeleelapparatuur niet

(heeft iemand hier een verklaring voor ???)

----------


## Speakertje

Deze apparaten zullen wel dubbel geisoleerd zijn, waardoor aarding overbodig is. Waarom ze versterkers en de rest dan niet dubbel geisoleerd maken? Dat zou ik weleens willen weten  :Big Grin:

----------


## jhagie

Als ik me niet vergis worden bij sommige geaarde app. de kast (buitenkant wat je vast pakt) gebruikt als nul.

Oftewel:
Je gaat een spanning transformeren met een trafo. je gaat dit gelijkrichten en dan ga je de + spanning vast zetten op je kast, waardoor je een negatieve spanning overhoudt die gebruikt zal worden bij dergelijke dingen in bv versterkers van een bepaalt type.

Maar goed dit wordt al weer een heel ander topic.
Ga terug op het onderwerp !!

----------


## laserguy

> Je gaat een spanning transformeren met een trafo. je gaat dit gelijkrichten en dan ga je de + spanning vast zetten op je kast, waardoor je een negatieve spanning overhoudt die gebruikt zal worden bij dergelijke dingen in bv versterkers van een bepaalt type.



Nog 7 dagen tot de Kerst en nu al dronken?
Ten eerste is het laatste deel van die zin duisterder dan de mist die hier nu buiten hangt en ten tweede: ALS men iets aan de kast hangt dan is het bijna nooit de + maar wel degelijk de -.

----------


## jhagie

Dag vrolijke vriend !!

Haal een magnetron open zit de fase aan aarde NA de trafo  :Wink: 
IPV +4000V op je ionen buis wordt er wel degelijk -4000V op de buis gejaagt en is de kast de 0V

Maar goed dit is off-topic.
En ja het is 7 dagen voor kerst :Cool:  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Owja ik repareer niet alleen licht en geluids app. ook huis tuin en keuken app. tis maar dat je het even weet  :Smile:  :Big Grin: 

En vergeet niet het gaat om de foto's helemaal boven aan.
Daar gaat deze topic over.

Keur de foto op:
Uiterlijk
Gewicht
Komplexheid
Helderheid
Strakheid
enz.

----------


## timleurink

Helaas duurt het afbouwen van de tafel iets langer dan geplant. Ik heb alvast wat fotos gemaakt van hoe de tafel erbij staat. Vandaag en morgen wordt de tafel klaargemaakt zodat hij vrijdag mee op klus kan. Ik zal dan ook proberen wat fotos te maken van het effect van de ledtubes op de traanplaat.



Binnenkant van de tafel



achter aanzicht van de tafel



Voor aanzicht van de tafel

----------


## Funmaker

zit daar nu in lichttafel in op die eerste foto of kijk ik scheel? en ziet er echt netjes afgewerkt uit! ben benieuwd naar dat ledtube effect
nice work mate  :Cool:

----------


## timleurink

Ja dat is idd een lichttafel ( licon cx ). Ik heb de ledtubes al in werking gezien en ben zeer tevreden over het resultaat.

----------


## Funmaker

is het nu een draaimeubel dus geluid of is het voor het licht? want nu volg ik ff niemeer of gaat het voor ze alletwee dienen...?  :Smile:  
ben benieuwd naar de volgende fotos!

----------


## hugovanmeijeren

Ik zie op de derde foto van boven, aan de rechter kant nog een enkel rackprofiel, komt daar aan de andere kant nog zo'n profiel? Wat ga je daar in maken, want zo te zien is daar nooit genoeg ruimte meer voor om een 19" apparaat in te schroeven...??


Groeten Hugo

----------


## timleurink

Er zijn in totaal 2 tafels gemaakt 1 voor het licht en 1 voor het geluid :-)
19 inch profiel die je ziet liggen hoort dus bij de andere draaitafel.
De tafels zijn ondertussen al af en worden vanavond al gebruikt voor een show.
Zaterdag plaats ik nieuwe fotos online..

Groeten Tim

----------


## discover

wanneer komen de nieuwe foto's ik ben erg benieuwd naar het resultaat  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   het ziet er nu al erg mooi uit mijn complimenten daar voor

----------


## jens

ok kan niet anders zeggen dat het er keurig uit ziet  :Smile: 

maar...ik zie dat je harde kunstof wielen gebruikt??
ik heb die is onder een hondje gehad en maakte daar in somige zaaltjes wel dikke  krassen mee op de vloer

hebben jullie daar geen last van....schaamde me altijd dood met het opruimen...vandaar voor mij toch blauwe guitel's sindsdien....

----------


## timleurink

Hier zijn ze dan, de fotos van onze nieuwe meubels.





helaas is een foto van een verlichte tafel moeilijk te maken.



Groeten Tim

----------


## Timothy

Heel mooi!! Echt mooi!

Volgens mij loodzwaar indien je alleen bent of je het enkele (laat staan verschillende) tredes omhoog moet, maar indien niet lijkt dit mij een droom!

Knap werk!

----------


## Dj-Sjors

Mooi,

Tenminste een keer weer een orginele tafel.

Geen dj(flightcase)booth.

----------


## Timothy

Heb je ook foto's van de achterkant? Mixer en dergelijke in beeld? :-)

----------


## Max

Nette meubels mannen!

----------


## splash-drive-in-shows

het resultaat mag er zeker wezen! ik denk dat dit cker een voorbeeld is voor anderen !

----------


## timleurink

thx voor jullie reacties, ik zal proberen dit weekend fotos van de andere kant van de tafel online te zetten.

Groeten Tim

----------


## Dj Joeri

Het ziet er zeer orgineel en netjes uit! Mijn complimenten :Smile:

----------


## Upgrading your system

Netjes, klein puntje van kritiek, jammer dat de "frontplaat" van helder plexiglas is gemaakt, op zicht ziet het er netjes uit, maar je kijkt in de achterkant van de tafels (mixer en lichttafel) vindt dit wat jammer omdat het er toch nog wat rommelig uitziet bij zo'n mooie desk. Maar dat is mischien persoonlijk.

Wat ik verder nog wil opmerken is het vervoer, het lijkt me wel een nadeel dat je niet kan doorstapelen op deze jongens en dat alle knopjes ed, wel erg open en bloot bereikbaar zijn waardoor er kans bestaat op beschadiging bij vervoer. heb je daar wat op bedacht?

----------


## timleurink

De tafels worden ten eerste voorzien van waterdichte dikke hoezen, waardoor het frame minder snel zal beschadigen en de apparatuur beschermt is tegen water.
Stapelen komt bij ons niet voor, we doen het transport d.m.v. een vrachtwagen.

Misschien is het inderdaad een idee om geen transparant plexiglas te gebruiken in eerste instantie is ons idee om alles netjes weg te werken en daardoor de apparatuur te showen.

Groeten Tim

----------


## decibelshow

ik wou dat wij zon meubel hadden :Embarrassment:   t ziet er echt heel professioneel uit! leuk bedacht ook, die ''inham'' in de voorkant :Smile: .

----------


## Dj-Sjors

Als ik jullie was had ik het plexiglas er wel ingelaten ziet er mooi uit, maakt het net "af", alleen dan misschien in de kleur die jullie ook op de bouwtekening hebben gezet (die in sketchup) dit is een mooie kleur en deze zijn ook wel te krijgen.

----------


## djproffi

t ziet er echt gelikt uit! mijn complimenten.

en over dat doorschijnende plexiglas..ik vind t wel wat hebben eigenlijk.

Het project is echt goed uitgedacht en uitgevoerd, en ik kan me voorstellen dat jullie heel erg tevreden zijn :Smile:

----------


## timleurink

Hierbij wil ik de nieuwe hoezen showen voor over de draaitafels heen.
De hoezen zijn van een sterk water afstotend materiaal gemaakt en zijn van binnen gevoerd ter bescherming.

----------


## moderator

Kewl, blijft het wel een verrasing als je ergens binnekomt..."wat zou hij bij zich hebben!"

Waar laat je die hoezen tijdens je show? in de wagen?

----------


## Upgrading your system

Netjes, maar moet je er nooit aan tillen ofzo??

----------


## timleurink

De hoezen leggen we ergens achter ons neer, of idd in de vrachtwagen. Tillen is geen probleem met de hoezen erom kun je nog prima het frame vastpakken. Drempels en Podia geven geen problemen een paar etages omhoog hebben we nog geen ervaring mee, maar gelukkig in al die jaren nog maar 1x voorgekomen..

De hoezen zijn trouwens door de moeder van een collega ontworpen en gemaakt.

Groeten Tim

----------

